
A Web Framework for ESP8266 - mingodad
https://github.com/fdivitto/ESPWebFramework
======
mingodad
I just bought 2 nodemcu 0.9 boards and tested then with
[http://www.nodemcu.com/index_en.html](http://www.nodemcu.com/index_en.html)
and [https://github.com/esp8266/Arduino](https://github.com/esp8266/Arduino)
and both of then have problems when tested with the board as webserver
(panic/reset and memory leaks/freeze).

The ESPWebFramework was the only one so far that works and stay alive with the
apache benchamrk tool:

ab -n 1000 -c 20 [http://192.168.4.1/confwifi](http://192.168.4.1/confwifi)

This is ApacheBench, Version 2.3 <$Revision: 1528965 $>

Copyright 1996 Adam Twiss, Zeus Technology Ltd,
[http://www.zeustech.net/](http://www.zeustech.net/)

Licensed to The Apache Software Foundation,
[http://www.apache.org/](http://www.apache.org/)

Benchmarking 192.168.4.1 (be patient)

Completed 100 requests

Completed 200 requests

Completed 300 requests

Completed 400 requests

Completed 500 requests

Completed 600 requests

Completed 700 requests

Completed 800 requests

Completed 900 requests

Completed 1000 requests

Finished 1000 requests

Server Software:

Server Hostname: 192.168.4.1

Server Port: 80

Document Path: /confwifi

Document Length: 3770 bytes

Concurrency Level: 20

Time taken for tests: 44.099 seconds

Complete requests: 1000

Failed requests: 0

Total transferred: 3855000 bytes

HTML transferred: 3770000 bytes

Requests per second: 22.68 [#/sec] (mean)

Time per request: 881.980 [ms] (mean)

Time per request: 44.099 [ms] (mean, across all concurrent requests)

Transfer rate: 85.37 [Kbytes/sec] received

Connection Times (ms) min mean[+/-sd] median max

Connect: 1 160 1296.8 3 31044

Processing: 49 226 145.4 216 2104

Waiting: 13 165 121.4 159 2097

Total: 51 385 1321.4 222 31876

Percentage of the requests served within a certain time (ms)

    
    
      50%    222
    
      66%    240
    
      75%    251
    
      80%    259
    
      90%    284
    
      95%   1211
    
      98%   2107
    
      99%   3235
    
     100%  31876 (longest request)

